# Amount to feed a preemie



## Minimin

I have been wondering if my lil girl 38w (born at 34+4) is getting enough milk. When she left scbu they had her on 50ml/4h. I kept that for a few days but as she had put on weight when HV weighed her I increased to 60ml/4h. Since she has been home (2weeks) she has been slowly getting off her 4h schedule. Particularly at night times. I wonder if she is waking more as she needs more milk. She weighed in again around 4.5lb yesterday so i wonder if she needs more milk. How are you gaging what to give your little ones?
I read on babycentre that 2.5ounces for each lb? Is that around right. I know she is small and is probably switching to 'on demand' feeding now but not sure.

god this parenting is hard stuff!:cry:


----------



## AP

With preemies it can be a bit different. The best guide is that your LO is putting on weight and having lots of wet nappies. Our LO never took what she was meant to! 

Just make sure when your feeding her that the option is there of another extra half ounce or something just now, she can take it if she wants. :)


----------



## Minimin

Thanks SB22! She sometimes has all her bottle and then some more and other times doesnt finish the original amount. I am playing it by ear but wondered if her weight dictated how much I should be giving her. She is putting on weight and normal wet and dirty nappies so I guess thats good.

Thanks again.

Minimin


----------



## katy1310

Definitely agree with SB22 - just give her the option of a bit more and she'll take what she wants and leave what she doesn't. The other thing is that she won't settle well if she is still hungry - you need to just play it by ear. It's great that she's got plenty wet and dirty nappies and is putting on weight - sounds like you're doing just fine :) xxx


----------



## surreybump

Harry was 4lb 12oz when in SCBU and was on 54ml/4hrly. Since being home he switches to on demand and it varies between 3-4hrly. If its 3hrly he takes about 50ml and if 4hrly he has 65mls approx. 
Im thinking of increasing it a little too to give him that option as he is getting close to finishing the bottle more and more recently


----------

